# Outlook 2k3 out of office assistant not working



## luft11_hoflich (Jun 5, 2008)

When turned on it won't reply to external incoming emails.

Works perfectly on internal emails (mailed within the same company domain emails)

External emails are received perfectly but the out of office assistant won't do it's auto reply message to those external email accounts.

We have exchange 2000.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## axemblack (Dec 14, 2006)

We have the same problem! would very much appreciate help on this too.


----------



## HEF (Feb 6, 2008)

If this is Company wide, your Administrator needs to turn this function on - it is a setting in Exchange System Manager.


----------



## luft11_hoflich (Jun 5, 2008)

axemblack said:


> We have the same problem! would very much appreciate help on this too.


HEF is right. The sysadmin enabled that option in Excange server.

Thanks, this thread can be changed to SOLVED. ray:


----------

